# "Footprint" planes



## UncleBen (Jul 31, 2007)

These are rather low-cost planes that you can buy at Sears, but I wanted to find out what some of you think of the brand's quality. I cannot afford $100 for each plane, and truthfully not even $50 each. One set that looks like a good setup for me is this set of 3 for $90, which includes a block plane, a smooth plane, and a jack plane.

Anyway, check out the pics and/or the link below for more details and let me know what you think of it.
Thanks a lot.



http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p1015312605_00937763000P?keyword=jack+plane&vName=Tools&cName=Hand+Tools%2C+Carpentry&sName=Planers+%26+Shaping+Tools


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

My first thought is that you could find pre-war Stanleys for less at a flea market or antique store. There are lots of nice adjustable throat block planes out there. Look for a 9 1/2 (standard angle), 60 (low angle), 60 1/2 (low angle), or a 65(low angle). You should be able to find one for $10-20. The other 2 (in the group above) would be Stanley Bailey #4 (smoother) and #5 Jack planes. If you look carefully, you should be able to find them in the $20 dollar range. Look for patent dates on the body of the planes. Look for the ones with two 1902 and a 1910 date or a single 1910 date. I would also consider getting a #7 or #8 jointer plane and you would be pretty well covered.

I was going to write some advise as to what to look for, but decided to refer you to this post.

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/WayneC/blog/605

A good site for information on specific planes is Patrick's Blood and Gore.


----------



## UncleBen (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, that's very helpful. I probably need to keep looking and look harder, because at the flea markets I've gone to, I've never seem planes for less than $25, and not even in very good shape a lot of the time.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I've had better luck in Antique malls and it may vary by the part of the country your in. You can also try ebay, but you would have to add about $10 for shipping and there can be more compitition for them.


----------



## UncleBen (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I would MUCH rather buy in person. I am in Southern California, where everything if overpriced. This may apply to flea market prices also.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

As a parting thought, the plane discussion is much like the sharp carving tool discussion that has been going on in another thread. You do not realize that your tools are not sharp and well tuned tell you use one that is. The older planes have better construction than most new ones unless you step up to Lie-Nielson or competitors.

The planes above could risk turning you off to planes. IMHO, your better off starting with a good low-angle block plane, learning to tune and sharpen it and use it. You will also need a good sharpening solution. Scary sharp, waterstones or a sharpening machine such as a Tormak or WorkSharp.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I got most of the planes on my wall on e-bay. The one I go took on the most was at a flea market before I found planes on E-Bay. You can get a really good # 4 for $20-25. The highest priced plane on my rack is a 4 1/2. I gave $45 for it. I think you could do better for your $100 than Sears. I laped and tuned and sharpened each plane as I got them. You just have to study the action for a few days and learn what the real prices are on the planes. Also learn which are collectors and which are users. Really look at the photos. Late model Bailey #4 and #5's are out there by the millions and are consequently cheap. There are lots of he block planes like Wayne says. There are a good supply of #7's as well. Learn about the other brands as well as Stanley.The jointer I use is a Craftsman made by Sargent. It's a better plane than my Stanley #7. Be sure to check how much the seller wants for shipping.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

If you are not in a real hurry, do check out the local flea markets and ebay as well. I have accumulated nearly a full set of planes (the #1 and #2 are missing) from the #3 thru the #8 also a complete #78 with both it's fence and depth stop and even a #191 (some duplicates even,like two #3's and 2 #4's and 2 #5's - The price was right and I just couldn't stop myself) as well as 7 or 8 different block planes and all have come used from flea markets/antique malls in the area as well as ebay, so far I think I have only about $300.00 invested total, in fact my absolute favorite plane is an old #3 that looked like it would crumble in your hand if you picked it up let alone tried to use it, but looking it over carefully revealed no cracks on the base or the frog or the handles, I bought it for $17.50 brought it home and lapped the sole and sides and gave it a good cleaning and sharpened the iron and put it to wood - that "whispery woosh" and nearly transparent shaving of wood that a well tuned hand plane makes is truley music to ones ears and a sight indeed.

I am not a collector as such - nearly all the planes I own have seen and will see use in my projects, I suppose if I were to stumble on to a nice #1 or #2 they might be more display items than use items, I just can't see the point in buying something that was meant to be used and then just look at it! sawdust or shavings, it's really all the same isn't it? Heck I don't even have to be building something all the time - sometimes it is enough to spend an hour or two just planing wood and thinking as well as practicing technique, kind of theraputic at times, definatley relaxing.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Ben, if you are relatively new to planes, that Sears set should do just fine for starters. But beware … planing can grab ya right quick! Just like knothead said. There is something just good for the soul in planing a nice board, making it flat without power tools, or jointing an edge. I just picked up a good #5 from Ebay for 17.00, shipping included. It has a very good blade and some rust that made it unattractive. A few minutes on the grinder, about 30 to hone it, 20 to clean the plane and tune it, and I got a "new" plane that I know in and out.

Of course, you could get some good deals at … hrumph…. I did not tell ya this….LOL… Harbor Freight. Fair tools and an inexpensive way to learn to use a plane. I have one of their block planes I use a lot…LOL

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have this exact set of planes. I can not spend big bucks on a plane but plan to build planes from plans that are on this site eventually…

These planes will probably make purists turn their nose up but they have worked pretty well for me. The bed of the sole on the smoother was right on when I got it, and the one for the Jack plane was close enough. Like they said it is good to learn how to tune them up and what works best for you.

The only complaint I have is with the block plane, the throat is not adjustable and I can't seem to get it set just right.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, here's a thread that is back from the dead.

OK, I need a "Y adjusting lever" for my #5 Footprint. No, this isn't a pretty tool and the quality leaves something to be desired (ref. first sentence in this paragraph) but I've grown attached to this ugly duckling for select tasks, namely smoothing the edges of logs before they go through my ad hoc "sawmill" operation. I picked up this plane and a little brother at Sears for maybe $10 each on closeout, and until this recent failure they have served me well.

So, any ideas for replacement parts?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Look up nhplaneparts.com

Eric might have one or two..


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

@ bandit. Good call and thanks.

So, I see that for 20 bucks I might find a piece off of an old Stanley that will fit. Eep! I'll keep looking. The good news, sort of, is that I'm able to manually set the blade to my satisfaction for the sort of work that I'm doing.

Oh hey, one other thing: this plane turns up on the Woodcraft site for almost $70. The single reviewer gave it a tepid two out of five stars, but I'd go as high as three or maybe 3.5.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The picture of the three planes doesn't tell me much other than they look like clones of a traditional plane. I think if the soles are reasonably flat and the blades are of good quality steel and sharp, there is no reason they can't produce acceptable work. Even a lowly Harbor Freight tool can be "tweaked" to perform better and even compete with higher priced "designer" brands.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Through the power of Boolean search and a little common sense Ive tracked down that Footprint's US distributor is Affinity Tool Works which turns out to be just a short drive from where I work. One email exchange later and I'm on my way. Tbd if the price of the part is in line with what I'm willing to pay, but at least there is an option as well as closure. So, you closeted Footprint fans now know where to turn for aid.

Wonder how long, if ever that this long-dormant comes back to the top of the "active" pile?


----------

